# My junior anglers first overnighter



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Me and my 10 year old 1st mate left our dock at OB on Tuesday morning and headed to the Elbow for our first stop. We trolled in decent green water and immediately had a ****** come up in the spread and rob two of our ballyhoo rigged Ilanders without getting a hook up. We continued to troll the Elbow back SW and hooked up with a decent Wahoo. We mounted a stand up battle station on the boat last year so he could handle the larger fish on his own. He made fairly short work of the Wahoo and I gaffed it and in the fish box it went. Shortly after that the water quality started to decline so we packed up and ran to an area north of the Spur for some Sword fishing. We set out two baits and fished all night. About 4:00 AM one of the rods went off. My little buddy strapped himself into the stand up station and I put the rod in the gimbal for him to do to battle. After a few long hard runs he had the sword alongside the boat ready for me to gaff. We made a few pictures shared some high fives and laid another good fish to rest in the fish box. Shortly after day break we found a school of nice Yellowfin busting the surface and managed to get one of them to eat one of the small naked rigged ballyhoo we had out in our spread. Into the battle station junior went again except this fish gave him a run for his money more than the other two. I refused to take over and told him either he finishes the fight or I could cut the line. That was not going to happen. He brought the Tuna up to the boat and I stuck the gaff in our third nice fish of the trip before icing him down. We both decided it was time to head back to OB and get a big burger for lunch. We are both very blessed to be able to live this life.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I see a whole bunch of smiles!!! Congrats on the sword, hoo, and tuna . Catches like that will keep that young man coming back for more , and he will be the future of our wonderful sport.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's excellent..!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DAAANG! Ya'll were "KILLIN IT"!Good job!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Priceless times.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, the smiles on your youngin' says it all brother!!! Looks like an AWESOME time!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Awsome!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic report. Good job!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome fishing buddy!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great report! Is that an offshore slam? I'm jealous for sure but glad your son got those priceless memories.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great report and pics. There isn't much better in life than time spent with your child. He is one lucky kid and I expect he's gonna be one heck of a fishin partner. Oh yeah..... the stand up set up is nice!


----------



## Lefthorn (Jul 11, 2012)

That is an igfa offshore grand slam!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome report! Love seeing a youngun slay some big fish


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and sharing with us the smiles on your kid's face, awesome.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was an awesome rip!!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Great job


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Well done lad!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! Fortunate Son Fortunate Dad!


Tight Lines


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY MOLY!!!!

GREAT report... Lucky kid.

Jim


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Priceless!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the kind comments and the hdads up on the IGFA offshore grand slam.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I bet that tuna gave him a workout indeed!! What an incredible first over nighter that he will never forget! He is ruined now lol.... he was probably ready for more after that burger and a nap


----------

